# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Trải nghiệm thú vị ở khách sạn băng Thụy Điển

## thietht

Những căn phòng được xây dựng hoàn toàn từ băng, phòng ngủ với những cột trụ bằng băng và cả quầy bar nổi tiếng cũng bằng băng. Xung quanh ánh lên màu xanh nhạt lấp lánh như thể bạn đang nằm giữa một dòng sông băng vừa mới hình thành...
Đó là khung cảnh của khách sạn băng độc đáo ở làng Jukkasjärvi, thuộc Lapland, Thụy Điển. Đây là khách sạn băng đầu tiên và lớn nhất thế giới cho đến thời điểm hiện tại, được mở cửa chính thức vào năm 1990. Ngoài phòng ngủ, quầy bar, khách sạn băng này còn có cả nhà thờ, hội trường chính, khu vực tiếp tân và tất cả ly cốc, lọ hoa... đều làm từ băng.

Bạn sẽ cảm thấy cái lạnh thấu xương từ những chiếc giường trong khách sạn này? Nhưng không. Cho dù chúng đều được làm bằng băng, nhưng cái lạnh sẽ không thể xâm nhập vào cơ thể bạn nhờ sự ngăn cách của những thanh gỗ, tấm nệm và chiếc chăn ấm áp làm từ da của tuần lộc. Hãy thử trải qua một đêm ngon giấc tựa như mơ khi cuộn tròn trong những chiếc túi ngủ hoặc đội mũ lông thú trong khách sạn băng ở Jukkasjärvi.

----------

